# Is this normal?



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

As I was transferring all my chicks to their freshly clean brooder, I noticed a few of their bellies looked like this...


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like they got wet to me. Can't wait to see what others say about it.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Maybe water from water dish spilled and they laid in that wet portion of their floor bedding?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I think you guys are right. They made a huge mess with their water last night. Ornery little buggers. It dried looking like that. Will they work that out on their own or should I wipe it clean and dry it better?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I just let them take care of it. Won't hurt anything. They're happy and warm. They'll dry.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

7chicks said:


> I just let them take care of it. Won't hurt anything. They're happy and warm. They'll dry.


Thanks for the advice!


----------

